# Cherry and Maple for a cutting board?



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Ive got an abundance of Cherry and was wondering if it could be used for a cutting board with Maple. I know most of the boards i see are maple, walnut, purpleheart…How about cherry, or rosewood, osage?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I use Cherry all the time in my boards. I tend to use allot of hard maple for the larger parts of the boards, then sprinkle in some darker woods as accents (walnut, cherry, purpleheart). I stay away from the more open grain woods like oak. You also have to be careful about using woods that could be potentially poisonous. I know purpleheart can be bad for you but you have to eat allot of it to make you sick..that's why I don't use it in large quantities in my boards. I have also sprinkled in some paduk, and bubinga..in small doses.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Brantley, I use cherry all the time for cutting boards. Right now I'm in the process of doing a cherry end grain cutting board, I got the idea from dewoodwork. Check out that link for some good ideas!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I think cherry would be a great choice.


----------



## dcutter (Mar 27, 2009)

i've made 3 end-grain cutting boards with cherry and maple and they've turned out great. The contrasting color of the woods really stands out. Check out the wood whisperer for details on how to make one - they are really cool and great presents.


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

What do yal think about osage, rosewood,and holly? for a cutting board?


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

anybody got any input on osage, rosewood , or holly for a cutting board?


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Here's one that is all cherry  and one that is cherry and walnut


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

The cherry should definitely be fine. I'm not sure about using the osage, rosewood, or holly?

When I get around to making my first board, it's going to be hard maple and walnut because that's what I currently have, but I would also like to, and am planning to add in some cherry at some point.

I know BoardSMITH on here uses cherry in his boards, and he makes a lot of boards, about 500/year.

You can check out his website here:
http://www.theboardsmith.com/

He's got some good tips on there too.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is a long list talking with wood allergies and toxicity info.:

http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/

It's pretty basic, but still helpful, and fairly extensive.


----------

